# YT3000 oil leak @ spark plug?



## samzjeep (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello, I have a 2010 YT3000 Craftsman 42 inch deck 21 hp riding mower. The problem I'm having is there is oil leaking from "around" the spark plug. I know I have the spark plug in correctly, but it seems to be leaking oil from around where the spark plug screws into the engine. It was running fine all summer, then I parked it in the garage and then two weeks later I go to use it, it starts right up but had a lot of white smoke coming from the front of the engine. I thought it was coming from the exhaust, but upon closer inspection, I saw that the spark plug was loose. I then pulled that plug out and replaced it with a new one. I put the plug in correctly/proper gap/tightened, then she fired right up. Within a few seconds it started smoking again from the front. I then looked closely for any signs of where this was coming from and I saw bubbles of oil coming from "around" the spark plug where it goes in. It's not on the threads of the sparK plug, but it looks like there is something that the spark plug screws into, which goes into the engine (?). I have no idea what the problem is or what that thing is. Is it something that I can retighten? I've never seen anything like this. Any help out there? Thanks in advance....


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

Have you had this since it was new? Someone might have stripped the threads in the spark plug hole and installed a Helicoil. and it backed out. If you are the original owner then I think you just cracked the head, a picture would be nice because I have no idea what your seeing. Oil doesn't come out of the spark plug hole. Unless you have extremely bad valve seals, real bad rings, or a cracked head.


----------



## samzjeep (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I got it at the Sears Outlet Store earlier this year. I'll see about getting a pic of it posted this weekend. I didn't get the extended warranty, mainly because the last Craftsman tractor lasted me 14 years with no problems until the tranny went out. I haven't checked yet, but I may still have some sort of warranty on it (real busy week at work and no time to check things out). I'll update either way....thanks..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Could also be the breather assembly- if its building up pressure inside the motor, it could simply be pushing oil out at its weakest spot .

Id also check the oil, make sure gas isnt leaking into the oil , if it smells like gas- then the carb needs cleaning and change the oil.

Should have at least a year warranty on it, unless it was returned by someone else . If its new , id call sears and complain .


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

Even though you bought it at the outlet you still get a new tractor warranty. So you have 5 years on the frame and 2 years on the tractor. Briggs covers the engine for 2 years. Doesnt matter if the tractor was returned by someone else or if it was reconditioned. If it came from the outlet it's treated just like you bought it at a store. Since it's the engine they'll send you to an authorized Briggs and Stratton dealer to repair it. There are quite a few, I have like 5 of them within 10 mile radius of where I live.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dsterl said:


> Even though you bought it at the outlet you still get a new tractor warranty. So you have 5 years on the frame and 2 years on the tractor. Briggs covers the engine for 2 years. Doesnt matter if the tractor was returned by someone else or if it was reconditioned. If it came from the outlet it's treated just like you bought it at a store. Since it's the engine they'll send you to an authorized Briggs and Stratton dealer to repair it. There are quite a few, I have like 5 of them within 10 mile radius of where I live.



Yep should be the same as a new tractors warranty..


----------

